# Mouse Recommendation???



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 21, 2004)

Now is the time I SHOULD ask for geniune help

I need a mouse (my cat is sad  ) 
keep few things in mind before recommendations:


1: I am not a gamer, but require very high precision mouse.
2: Wireless/Bluetooth isnt neccesity.
3: Should have to be optical.
4: shouldnt be less than 800dpi resolution, of course I havent heard more than that. as if someone has, guide me to the link.


Now most iomportant, I dont want chained recommendations, the person recommending the mouse SHOULD be using it him/herself or at least have used it for sometime.
and as well available in UK.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

If you can put up with the extra "dot buttons" and such, the Logitech510 is a solid mouse ... corded at that so there's not much chance for any lag period. A smooth feel to it although i guess with logitech's designs it kinda depends on the shape of your hand and the way you're used to 'mousing' ... i use this on my secondary system.

The mouse i use 24x7 is the Logitech Elite mouse (wireless); for some blasted reason you cant find it on the Logitech website but the mouse itself is the same as one featured here ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=486,CONTENTID=6012 ). Not 800dpi but certainly a solid mouse nonetheless


----------



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 21, 2004)

I was thinking of MX510 myself, seems i'll go for it. as microsoft havent mentioned specs of mice on their web site, else in ergonomics, their's are very good as well. but my initial requirement is precision. and that only is logitech's best.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

Any specific reason you need 800dpi (i know more is better but still, after say 300dpi, we start getting into specific reasons)


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 21, 2004)

I've been using the Logitech MX 700 for about six months now and I can't think of a better mouse. The tracking and precision are phenomenal and I've yet to experience any sort lag. Another great aspect of it is the recharger/reciever station, I get about four days of all day/most night use out of a single charge but anymore I just pop it into the charger when I go to sleep 

The 510 is basically the same mouse but corded.


----------



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 21, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Any specific reason you need 800dpi (i know more is better but still, after say 300dpi, we start getting into specific reasons)



yes, a geniune reason, I have 1600X1200 Resolution , and it takes hell time taking cursor from bottom to top , currently i'm on 520dpi mouse, at least better than previous, but still slow (even at full speed)

and thanks Nephilium (hope spells are OK as I'm editing, so no back reference)
Yes in optical technology MX is well known, and mean while i was away, I spent 2 hours reading all about sensor speeds, how optical technology works, and the features blah blah, and what finally i came up with is Logitech 510MX, its damn fastest. as Logitech have sensor of 30X30 pixels (which nno other has got) and as well 580 image resolution, its damn faster.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

Really? Wow. I'm running my mice at 300dpi both at 1280x1024 and 1600x1200 without dificulty tracking top to bottom or left to right ... :S


----------



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 21, 2004)

I dont want to move my hand more than 1.5 inches. as working on adobe photoshop is really tiresome. sometimes i want to throw my mouse out of the window.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm i guess ... never bothered me unless I was moving back and forth for 10+ hours straight but then again anything would bother me then  Heehee


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 22, 2004)

> I dont want to move my hand more than 1.5 inches



I've got mine set up the same way


----------

